# chinaberry trees toxic to ruminants?



## dwbonfire (Oct 2, 2012)

a friend of mine stopped by and saw i have two big chinaberry trees out back where all the animals roam. he said they are toxic to goats and cows and probably the sheep as well. i have never had any problems with this, but he said as they wilt from a branch falling off and dying, or from the leaves falling and dying with the season change they are toxic if eaten. before i go hacking them down with a chainsaw i am trying to find some information to confirm this on the web, no such luck. searched on here as well and havent found anything. has anyone heard of this?

ETA: i just stuck it in this section because it is kind of general to all the animals..


----------

